# Anton Bruckner, Eugen Jochum, 9 Symphonies (1958,1964-68)



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

This month, my only Tuesday post is this _Cover2Cover_ share of the great late fifties/early sixties Bruckner symphony cycle by Eugen Jochum. Thanks to this cycle, along with a later cycle with the Staatskapelle Dresden, Jochum has established himself as an authority when it comes to Bruckner's orchestral output.

A few years back, a thread in these pages explored the relative merits of both these cycles and I won't be feeding the debate here. In my personal collection, I have individual albums by Jochum from both cycles, and I also have a weak spot for Tintner's cycle for NAXOS.

As I've discussed in other circumstances, when I consider a cycle release, I look for consistency and cohesion between the individual performances. What is unique about this DGG ensemble is that this cohesion is achieved with two different orchestras (as opposed to the single orchestra with the EMI set). We can haggle over individual symphonies (I like the fourth with EMI better, as I do the Eighth with DGG). There are no wrong answers, though.

Enjoy the complete set here from _YouTube_. For listeners of my podcast, I will be sharing all nine symphonies over 8 different episodes, three of which will cross over on our Friday series.

Happy Listening!








*Anton BRUCKNER (1824-1896)*
Symphony No.1 in C-, WAB101 (1, 1966)
Symphony No.2 in C-, WAB102 (2, 1967)
Symphony No.3 in D-, WAB103 ('Wagner') (2, 1968)
Symphony No.4 in Eb, WAB104 ('Romantic') (1, 1967)
Symphony No.5 in Bb, WAB105 (2, 1958)
Symphony No.6 in A, WAB106 (2, 1967)
Symphony No.7 in E, WAB107 ('Lyric') (1, 1967)
Symphony No.8 in C-, WAB108 ('Apocalyptic') (1, 1964)
Symphony No.9 in D-, WAB109 ('Unfinished') (1, 1966)

Berliner Philharmoniker (1)
Symphonie-Orchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks (2)
Eugen Jochum, conducting

Deutsche Grammophon - 469 810-2
(Reiisued, original recording dates as indicated)

DISCOGS - https://www.discogs.com/release/109...phonie-Orchester-Des-Bayerischen-Rundfunks-9-


----------

